# It's that time of the year again



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

My town does an old car parade type thing with a cap at 1974. You can't have anything newer in the show.

This is our baby. 1968 Mustang California Special.
302, 4-Speed, with factory AC. Original color was Seafoam Green (We didn't paint it the blue, although it is a factory color. Just not on the title.)

Here is the kicker; Of all the California Specials (4092 made) there are only two with this configuration.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nice . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Mustang....same year I started driving.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

1945 jeep . . the one I started driving in 1954


----------

